# Solubility of sugar in alcohol... anyone know?



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone know what the solubility of sugar would be in either 100 or 190 proof alcohol? 

Just curious...


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

It certainly IS soluble... if you're a geek looking for a solubility quotient afraid I can't help there. Easy enough to test... take 8 oz of 190 ETOH and add single grams of sugar until no more will dissolve. Curious... why?


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

keep in mind you dont want to you heat or you will just burn off all the juice!


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

a quart jar filled with black raspberrys and 1cup of sugar and all the pure grain you can pour into it and the sugar will dissolve and you end up with a real nice cordial just add a shot of that to what ever you want its great.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Are we talking happy bees, or happy beeks?:scratch:


----------



## xbted (Jan 9, 2010)

If it's 100 proof, then it's only 50% ethanol, so 50% water- sucrose has a solubility of between 2 to 4 grams per gram of water, depending on temperature. So conservatively, I'd say half this for solubility in 100 proof alcohol, to get solubility by volume. Sugar is kind of soluble in ethanol, but not like it is in water, so you may be able to get another 1/2 gram or so of sugar in there per gram of alcohol. I was trying to look this up in my CRC book, but haven't found it yet. Anyway, assuming that you're using 100 proof at room temp, adding 2-3 grams of sugar per gram of liquid is going to give you a disgustingly sweet liquid; just for comparison, there's about 14 grams of sugar in a 12 ounce can of soda, which weighs about 300 grams- so we're talking a ratio of roughly .05 grams of sugar per gram of water.

For 190 proof, you're probably talking in the neighborhood of at least .2 to .4 grams of sugar per gram of liquid, which is still about 4 to 8 times more sugar than soda pop.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

the recipe I gave makes me one happy beek after a little while. pure grain is about 180-190 proof depends on the brand. My wife went to washington state one time and was looking for some to make apple pie shots and they told her she had to be a pharmacist to buy puregrain.


----------

